# Overhead one arm dumbell extensions - Why are they frowned upon?



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Right, I've never been one for doing these as I've always read that kickbacks are a pathetic excuse for a tricep excercise. However, I see some guys recommending them who have pretty decent physiques.

So what do you reckon? Worth giving a go to mix things up or a waste of energy?


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

yes there good imo ,here is the 3 exercisers i do for triceps

cable rope pull down

ez bar skull crushers

Overhead one arm dumbell extensions

close grip press

dips..


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i think they are ok, but if you have dodgy elbows they can hurt a bit


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

The guys that recommend them probably spent years building them with C.G.B.P. Dips and skull crushers though,kickbacks are ****,did them myself as a newbie and they did **** all!


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Kickbacks are good, i don't really believe a lot of that rubbish about excercises being purely for shaping only. Do them as a last few sets to finish tri's off.

I once read that DB flyes were a shaping excercise, but i think they are a great mass builder.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

i frown upon them cos they hurt my shoulders for some reason.

weirdly i dont have a problem doing overhead rope extensions tho but i think thats cos i am using both arms so that stabilises my shoulders.

as for kickbacks - ive never liked them - too easy to cheat without realising IMO.


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

Overhead DB extensions and kickbacks. Arent these 2 different exercises?

Over head pressing/ pulling a dumbbell from behind the head into the air. Seated or standing.

Kickbacks kneeling on a bench similar to dumbbell row. Elbow against the ribs, dumbbell hanging down to start and then being raised parrallel to the floor.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

I always thought kickbacks were abit like skullcrushers but instead of starting above the head you start behind the head and extend your arms till they are straight out behind you??


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

bigmitch69 said:


> Overhead DB extensions and kickbacks. Arent these 2 different exercises?
> 
> Over head pressing/ pulling a dumbbell from behind the head into the air. Seated or standing.
> 
> Kickbacks kneeling on a bench similar to dumbbell row. Elbow against the ribs, dumbbell hanging down to start and then being raised parrallel to the floor.


 Actually I think they are two different exercises. Don't think kickbacks are overhead. Instead they're done bent over by your side. I just thought they kickbacks could be done at your side or above your head but I guess not. Gonna give overhead db extensions a go at the end of my tricep session anyway. See how they feel.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Kick backs are done in a kind bent over row possition, with upper arm paralell to the ground in line with the body, then pivot at the elbow.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Two different exercises.

Kickbacks are crap, put it this way, whats gonna build more mass, C.G.B.P, dips, skullcrusher, or kickbacks?

Everything but kickbacks, the reason being that its the exercise that you would lift the least weight with, so its crap. avoid!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

hendrix said:


> Kick backs are done in a kind bent over row possition, with upper arm paralell to the ground in line with the body, then pivot at the elbow.


correct or imagine holding the end of a pool que when taking a shot and starting at right angle to upper arm extending out away from the body and back in , overhead single arm extension

is almost identical to a kickback just over head lol

both imo are sh1t infact its like trying to shag with a 2 inch penis it just don`t work


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Personal trainers always include this in workouts for people, need i say more?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Personal trainers always include this in workouts for people, need i say more?


heeeyyy no fair! i've never instructed kickbacks!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

JPaycheck said:


> heeeyyy no fair! i've never instructed kickbacks!


unless in the "cabin" :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

apple said:


> yes there good imo ,here is the 3 exercisers i do for triceps
> 
> cable rope pull down
> 
> ...


haha good reply but think your maths needs a bit of work.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

how do u do these 1 arm overhead dumbell extensions


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Cant do em , shags my elbows.Old age is a b*stard. :cursing:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

eezy1 said:


> how do u do these 1 arm overhead dumbell extensions


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

thanks. will give them a go


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

uhan said:


> unless in the "cabin" :whistling: :lol:


They certainly get my Tri honey flowing


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

My Tri honey be flowin' when hitting some kickbacks, totaly recomp! Recomp! Recomp! Recomp!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i`ll be watching for good form through my "cottaging" hole:thumb:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Actually the overhead db extension is quite good for long head of triceps.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

JPaycheck said:


> heeeyyy no fair! i've never instructed kickbacks!


your a half hearted pt wannabe then lol.


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

apple said:


> yes there good imo ,here is the *3* exercisers i do for triceps
> 
> cable rope pull down *1*
> 
> ...


 :whistling: :lol:


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

Thunderstruck said:


> haha good reply but think your maths needs a bit of work.


hahahahha what the fuk was i playing at there .....hehe


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Your triceps don't know what exercise you're doing, only how hard you're asking them to work. Who knew?!

Seriously, the benefit of isolation exercises over compound is that you can be a lot surer that it's the intended muscle group that's reaching failure.

For instance, during close grip bench presses you might hit failure due to your chest or front delts becoming too fatigued while your triceps still had a rep or two left in them. Compare that to any triceps isolation exercise and you'll see you hit failure only when the triceps have become too fatigued to complete the next rep.

Assuming that your triceps hit failure first in close grip bench press or whatever compound exercise you're doing, your triceps will work equally hard in both sets. Afterall, if they weren't working hard then failure wouldn't be reached. Assuming the same rep count, each rep will be causing the same stress on the triceps. Stands to reason really 

The long (horse shoe) head of the triceps orginates from the shoulder blade so the position of the arm affects how stretched it is, the short and medial heads arise on the humerus so arm position has no affect on them. During triceps kickbacks the long head experiences maximum load at peak contract whilst in over head extentions the long head is most stretched during maximum load. This is why I perform both exercises during my triceps workout (or at least one over head and one arms by sides exercise).


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

defdaz said:


> Your triceps don't know what exercise you're doing, only how hard you're asking them to work. Who knew?!
> 
> Seriously, the benefit of isolation exercises over compound is that you can be a lot surer that it's the intended muscle group that's reaching failure.
> 
> ...


O'rly?


----------



## Murray (Jul 2, 2010)

Didn't do them for years, went to a seminar with Alvin Small, and he uses them. If they are good enough for him...!

Don't do them every tricep session, but like to throw them in now and again.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

MarkFranco said:


> O'rly?


lol


----------



## shinobi_85 (Feb 20, 2011)

imo, overhead db extensions are better and easier to get the hang of, kick backs take a lot of time to get the right positioning and i always use a lot less weight on the kick backs because i feel like the tension really isnt there on the negative portion of the lift. My next plan is to try a kick back with a cable machine and try get the tension through the whole range of the movement easier. it does work with dbs though, with patience, but the best tricep one for me is a really strict cgbp, or a strict french press, or even the tricep pulldowns facing away from the weight stack with the rope coming over your head.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

On The Rise said:


> I always thought kickbacks were abit like skullcrushers but instead of starting above the head you start behind the head and extend your arms till they are straight out behind you??


Oh dear so a kickback is that pansy thing you do with a DB kneeling on a bench hahaha yes they are laughable!

With regards to my quote anyone know what exercise I'm talking about? Think I saw it in Bill Pearls BB Encyclopaedia named as a kickback..


----------



## Bigkev2010 (Dec 7, 2010)

I prefer 2 arm DB Extensions find them better


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

On The Rise said:


> Oh dear so a kickback is that pansy thing you do with a DB kneeling on a bench hahaha yes they are laughable!
> 
> With regards to my quote anyone know what exercise I'm talking about? Think I saw it in Bill Pearls BB Encyclopaedia named as a kickback..


that is the compound version of the skull crusher 

as for tricep kickbacks you might as well ask a couple guys to help you and have one stood either side with their cocks out then proceed to tricep wa nk back them .


----------



## jimmy89 (Jan 7, 2011)

i do these but with the tricep bar at the end of my tricep session, good to finish off with


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

uhan said:


> that is the compound version of the skull crusher
> 
> as for tricep kickbacks you might as well ask a couple guys to help you and have one stood either side with their cocks out then proceed to tricep wa nk back them .


Compound version of skullcrusher lol..? Does anyone use what Im talking about in their routines? I actually find I get a good burn when Im doing them but I stopped doing them cause guys on here were saying they were fassy kickbacks when infact I think I did kickbacks about twice till I realised they were pathically shi.te


----------



## Josh1436114527 (Apr 3, 2007)

If its good enough for them


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

On The Rise said:


> Compound version of skullcrusher lol..? Does anyone use what Im talking about in their routines? I actually find I get a good burn when Im doing them but I stopped doing them cause guys on here were saying they were fassy kickbacks when infact I think I did kickbacks about twice till I realised they were pathically shi.te


yes compound version ie recruiting more muscles/joints .. lie on your back on a bench with a barbell like skull crushers press the bb up then move backwards til almost touching the floor then extend triceps so that you end inline with the rest of your body .


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

It will never cease to amaze me how peoples ego and machismo influences their training so much. Sacrificing form for weight and avoidance of one exercise over another just because of how it is perceived ... bonkers.

If you think your triceps are working harder in a 1 rep max set of close grip bench presses versus a 1 rep max set of kickbacks (or 3 rep sets or 10 reps sets) then you really need to have a sit down and think about things, maybe investigate muscle physiology and basic mechanical physics (energy, forces, momentum and momentary forces might be a good place to start).

Not sure if it's still there but above the entrance to Dorian Yates' Temple Gym there used to be a sign saying 'Leave your ego at the door'. Forget about whether x is stronger than you or whether an exercise is manly or not - let your physique do the talking.

No other freeweight triceps isolation exercise puts the long head of the triceps under maximum load at maximum contraction. That alone makes the db kickback worth doing. Who gives a flying fvck if you look gay when doing it! Just like all other triceps kickback exercises it works via the anchoring of the elbow in a certain position. If you don't want to bend over then use a high pulley cable and stand up and away from the pulley and do them that way. FFS.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

defdaz said:


> It will never cease to amaze me how peoples ego and machismo influences their training so much. Sacrificing form for weight and avoidance of one exercise over another just because of how it is perceived ... bonkers.
> 
> If you think your triceps are working harder in a 1 rep max set of close grip bench presses versus a 1 rep max set of kickbacks (or 3 rep sets or 10 reps sets) then you really need to have a sit down and think about things, maybe investigate muscle physiology and basic mechanical physics (energy, forces, momentum and momentary forces might be a good place to start).
> 
> ...


i agree with you . my mrs does kick backs alot and she can toss me off for hours


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

FFS

Dorian yates this

the big bastard down the gym thatr

THEY DIDNT BUILD THERE BODIES DOING KICKBACKS

They built them with tonnes of food, heavy ****ing weights (more than some of you probably lift in a year) and lots of drugs

All this nonsense of your body doesnt know what its doing, bollocks!


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

defdaz said:


> It will never cease to amaze me how peoples ego and machismo influences their training so much. Sacrificing form for weight and avoidance of one exercise over another just because of how it is perceived ... bonkers.
> 
> If you think your triceps are working harder in a 1 rep max set of close grip bench presses versus a 1 rep max set of kickbacks (or 3 rep sets or 10 reps sets) then you really need to have a sit down and think about things, maybe investigate muscle physiology and basic mechanical physics (energy, forces, momentum and momentary forces might be a good place to start).
> 
> ...


Yes, totally. They are great in a Tri/superset. I have never used them as the main excersise, but still very underrated. Nothing pansy about them.

You could say that preacher curls are worthless, with that rationale.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

MarkFranco said:


> FFS
> 
> Dorian yates this
> 
> ...


Marco you know the exercise I'm talking about above? Ever use it yourself?


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Over head one arm dumbell extentions?

Yes i have and i dont like it due to the stress it places on my elbows and i never really seem to get much out of it


----------



## jimmy89 (Jan 7, 2011)

if you use it as part of a tricep session i cant see whats wrong with it, dont know why theres a massive thread on it, if you like how it feels do it? lol


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

MarkFranco said:


> Over head one arm dumbell extentions?
> 
> Yes i have and i dont like it due to the stress it places on my elbows and i never really seem to get much out of it


No the exercise using an ez curl bar abit like skullcrushers but instead of starting above head and down to your forehead you put bar behind your head and extend your arms out straight behind you.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

On The Rise said:


> No the exercise using an ez curl bar abit like skullcrushers but instead of starting above head and down to your forehead you put bar behind your head and extend your arms out straight behind you.












Like that?

If so its called a pullover, I used to do these when I was following a 20 rep squats program, you do them after the squats as part of working recovery and to expand the ribcage.

There allright


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

MarkFranco said:


> FFS
> 
> Dorian yates this
> 
> ...


lol, bet you think side raises are rubbish too, don't you. Enjoy your indiscriminate compound exercise centric training buddy. :thumb:


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

fatmanstan! said:


> Actually the overhead db extension is quite good for long head of triceps.


how would you rate it against a reverse grip pull down for the long head?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

MarkFranco said:


> Like that?
> 
> If so its called a pullover, I used to do these when I was following a 20 rep squats program, you do them after the squats as part of working recovery and to expand the ribcage.
> 
> There allright


No not a pullover though I gotta start adding them in somewhere...after squats might be the best idea actually.

I mean lieing on bench as you would with skullcrusher instead of arms straight above head and bend till you touch forehead with bar you bend arms and put bar behind neck so bars toughing bottom of back of head and then straighten/extend you arms till they're straight and back again.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

defdaz said:


> lol, bet you think side raises are rubbish too, don't you. Enjoy your indiscriminate compound exercise centric training buddy. :thumb:


I actually do lateral raises, but still heavy Compounds > Isolation


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

On The Rise said:


> No not a pullover though I gotta start adding them in somewhere...after squats might be the best idea actually.
> 
> I mean lieing on bench as you would with skullcrusher instead of arms straight above head and bend till you touch forehead with bar you bend arms and put bar behind neck so bars toughing bottom of back of head and then straighten/extend you arms till they're straight and back again.






 compound version of skull crushers


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

uhan said:


> compound version of skull crushers


Dont know if i would do them myself, but i like them as opposed to skull krushers, looks like alot of strain is taken away from the elbow by bringing it behind your head if you get me.

Skullkrushers and over head extentions have a tendency to cause me abit of grief


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

MarkFranco said:


> Dont know if i would do them myself, but i like them as opposed to skull krushers, looks like alot of strain is taken away from the elbow by bringing it behind your head if you get me.
> 
> Skullkrushers and over head extentions have a tendency to cause me abit of grief


yeah still hurts my elbows a tad but good for a variation plus can get some good poundage on them


----------

